# LR RWD on 2019.5.15 but stuck at 310 miles range (vs. 325)



## ahmadr (May 22, 2017)

I got the *2019.5.15* f5def7e update Monday night, and installed it Tuesday 1am on my Long Range RWD, VIN 016xxx. However, I never got the range indicator updated to 325 miles (at 100%).

I spoke with Tesla today (after making a service appointment through the app), and they claimed that my car is showing *2019.4.2* on their servers! My car, Tesla app, Stats app, and teslafi are all showing *2019.5.15. *

The rep said he's seen another person with the same issue, but then tried to dismiss me by claiming that I have to charge to 100% to see 325 miles, and/or I have to wait for the 2019.5.15 update (which I doubt I'll get because the car thinks I already have it) and that they can't do anything about it. I stood my ground by saying that at this point, I'm not worried about the 325 mile indicator, but I'm very concerned about the version mismatch between your backend and my car.

If you are in the same boat, I'd recommend contacting Tesla ASAP to sort it out. My guess that they will need to manually update either our cars (OTA / ranger / service center) or their servers.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Did you post your range in the 5.15 range poll?

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-2019-5-15-calculated-range.11771/


----------



## tRide (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m in the same boat with my Oct 2018 LR RWD. I started the update on Monday night. Tuesday morning the app said I was still updating. When I got in the car there was a message that I had to dismiss about the update being complete (or something like that). 

The car and app say I’m on 2019.5.15 but my max rated range is still around 306.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

That's interesting. I've had a screen reboot issue since 2019.5.4. I called and they said there were still parts that needed to finish, even though I initiated the updated 2 weeks ago while out of town.

Couple days ago I got 2019.5.15 however now the issue got worse. I called in again and they also said I was still on 2019.5.4 even though my app said 5.15.

Currently they are trying to tow my car 2 states away but can't give me an answer on if they will bring it back or not.....🙄


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Just talked to my mobile service tech. He checked the install logs for a bunch of the most recent model 3 firmware updates, including mine. The logs all say the current version is 2019.4.5! even though mine at least is labeled 2019.5.15 *in the car and the app*.

Curiouser and curiouser ...


----------



## Rye3 (Jun 22, 2018)

tRide said:


> I'm in the same boat with my Oct 2018 LR RWD. I started the update on Monday night. Tuesday morning the app said I was still updating. When I got in the car there was a message that I had to dismiss about the update being complete (or something like that).
> 
> The car and app say I'm on 2019.5.15 but my max rated range is still around 306.


I'm right there with you. I've got a June 2018 LR RWD and I'm around 306 on 2019.5.15. Makes me wonder why?


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Same issues and I chatted with CS and sent an email. Chat CS said he sent it up to be checked and finally gave me a case number, email support = crickets. I will call customer support at a local service center. It it is showing 2019.4.5 I will ask them to resend or send 8.1 to try and fix.


----------



## Rye3 (Jun 22, 2018)

I just did a web chat with Tesla to ask why I didn’t receive the range boost with 2019.5.15. She said that not all eligible Model 3s got the range boost with this update. And that another update would be released in the coming weeks that would have the range increase.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Rye3 said:


> I just did a web chat with Tesla to ask why I didn't receive the range boost with 2019.5.15. She said that not all eligible Model 3s got the range boost with this update. And that another update would be released in the coming weeks that would have the range increase.


Cool. I didn't know there was web chat on https://www.tesla.com/support

This is good news for those of us with no range boost, yet.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Thought I'd post my latest Teslafi battery report to illustrate how the BMS can adjust the estimated range up or down over time and driving patterns.

I too have seen nothing after 2019.5.15.

Let me know if you want more details on the highs and lows. And yes... my car actually started with 314.


----------



## DarrylH (Jun 7, 2017)

Got it with my update


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

RichEV said:


> Cool. I didn't know there was web chat on https://www.tesla.com/support
> 
> This is good news for those of us with no range boost, yet.


No chat in support that I can find??


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

hcdavis3 said:


> No chat in support that I can find??


are you logged in to your Tesla account? there is a chat icon in the lower right corner of the linked screen. weirdly if I click the chat icon but don't start a chat the chat icon disappears

Ah because it is currently off-hours:
*Chat with us*
Chat support is available during business hours for all Tesla owners in North America. Visit our support pages to use this service and chat with us about your car-related questions.


----------



## LNDTF (Mar 12, 2019)

tRide said:


> I'm in the same boat with my Oct 2018 LR RWD. I started the update on Monday night. Tuesday morning the app said I was still updating. When I got in the car there was a message that I had to dismiss about the update being complete (or something like that).
> 
> The car and app say I'm on 2019.5.15 but my max rated range is still around 306.


I too got the update 2019.5.15 (from 2018.50.6) on my 2018 LR AWD with no range reboost.


----------



## 40milecommuter (Jul 4, 2018)

ahmadr said:


> I got the *2019.5.15* f5def7e update Monday night, and installed it Tuesday 1am on my Long Range RWD, VIN 016xxx. However, I never got the range indicator updated to 325 miles (at 100%).
> 
> I spoke with Tesla today (after making a service appointment through the app), and they claimed that my car is showing *2019.4.2* on their servers! My car, Tesla app, Stats app, and teslafi are all showing *2019.5.15. *
> 
> ...


Same thing happened with me. I was at the Tesla service center and they looked up my account. Their system was showing 2019.4.2 but my car, TeslaFi, Stats all show 2019.5.15. They had no clue on why..


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

40milecommuter said:


> Same thing happened with me. I was at the Tesla service center and they looked up my account. Their system was showing 2019.4.2 but my car, TeslaFi, Stats all show 2019.5.15. They had no clue on why..


Same here.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

RichEV said:


> Same here.


Called in after my screen started rebooting randomly after 5.4 update. I was showing after an update last Sunday 5.15 but they assured me on their end my car was still showing 5.4. I'm pretty sure the update failed and has caused my issues. But good to hear I'm not alone in my version not reporting correctly on Teslas side


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't feel bad. I'm running 2019.7.11 and here's my battery report. Briefly saw a blip ( I think with 2019.5.15), but now it's back to where it was.
Dunno.
Not worried. 
Same battery as before, and range is just a fuzzy guestimate anyway.
Software shenanigans. It'll work out eventually.
More interested in AP improvements. 
Looking forward to no-confirm lane changes in NOA, and acceleration+.


----------

